# Is there a way to know for sure if she's preggo???



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Guys.
I have a bit of a dilema....

Page, one of my newer girls, a companion, and a sister to Sabrina, was in the Pet-Store in a sex-mixed cage with her other siblings. I got her when she was about about 6-8 weeks, and everything seemed fine. She was afraid of me, understandably, and would cowar down and shiver when I would try to take her out of the cage. But not run away.
After a while, although she doesn't have the enthusiasm of the other 3 when it comes to hopping and skipping when I come up to their cages, she would not run away anymore.
She was thin when I got her, but now is as healthy and chunky as Sabrina....

And here lies the question.

I am TERRIFIED that she might be preggo. Since I brought her home, she has NEVER been "exposed" to my boys. Ever. 
But their cages are side-by-side, and they can "visit" thru the bars. (Sniff and lick, etc.)

I don't want baby-rats for a Large Variety of reasons.
Primarily, I absolutely do NOT WANT babies, there aren't enough people up here who have, nor want, rats as pets, so finding homes would be very difficult.
My rats arent even allowed to play together, because Princeton AND Harvery are BOTH, as far as I know, Page's and Sabrina's full blood-brothers.

Anyhow....
The past 2 days have been very strange. Page isn't the most social rat, but now, she frantically runs away from me when I try to pick her up. She almost seems in a Panic... She seems restless and won't sit still. When she's running around the cage, and playing / sleeping, she looks about the same size as Sabrina, but when you hold her, you can tell that her tummy is overall rounder, and a LOT harder than Bri's.
Could there be a way that she could be pregnant? (PLEASE SAY NO..!!!)
And also, what should I do with the babies if she is. I really dont want anymore rats right now, and if she is pregnant, it would be by one of her brothers, which will probably mean, health problems for the babies.

Is there a way that I can know for sure.???


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

You won't know for sure until 21 days.

We'll be keeping fingers crossed for you here!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

is this the one you are talking about?

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=12723.html

the one minutes from death/would have been sold as food?

if so, only way to know for sure is to weigh her with a gram scale daily at the same time & watch for marked increases. Outside of that there isn't much else that can be done to determine pregnancy unless you have a trained eye (meaning seen a bunch of preggo rats) & pictures are really going to help those who have trained eyes (because there are so many things to look at & often can only be seen first hand)

You got her on..... what, Monday the 15th?

the 3 week mark will be Oct 6th

If she was already pregnant when you got her then it could happen anytime between now & then


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, that's the one.!!! I did get her on the 15th. 
Please keep your fingers crossed, I really, REALLY dont want any babies. 

I honestly hope she's just going thru some sort of a temporary mood-swing... 

She was looking / acting fine, until the day before yesterday. I went to take her out, and she looked like she has never been handled before. She looked like she was in a panic. So I opened the cage door, and sat in front of the cage, after about 15 minutes (and when Sabrina was CRAWLING all over me!) Page finally came out, and I managed to scoop her up before she ran back in the cage. Her belly really looks round, and a lot harder than Sabrina's, that's why I'm really concerned she might be pregnant.... 

I really, REALLY don't want any babies.
Isn't there a shot or something a Vet can give her to abort?
(Sorry, I know it's gruesome, but it would be for the best)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

no, just an e-spay


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

What's an e-Spay..???


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

They will spay here and remove her uterus, therefore removing the babies before they are even born. This will prevent pregnancy because there is no more uterus, this will prevent her potentially not caring for the babies or dying while birthing them because she's super young, and this will give great health benefits later in life. Spayed females seem to live a bit longer, don't have mammary tumors (ok, so a few do, but VERY few) so it's a health benefit. She could also be housed with and play with the boys if you wanted after the spay also. 

The problem, I thought before and I may be mistaken that there are no vets in your area that do spay surgeries....


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

No, you are not mistaken, not ony are there hardly any vets that see Rats (actually there is only one vet that sees Rats in my area), but she's only done a Spay on a rat once before. And apparently, the Rat didn't make it.

The Next Vet is in Fairbanks (past North Pole), which I would have to fly to, or drive to which would take me a whole day to even get there. And even if I did, the Vet up there has NEVER spayed, nor neuthered a rat.

This royally stinks.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

omg, I hope she is not pregnant! good luck!!

Keep us updated please!!!


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

OK, so here is a picture of Page.
So what do you think???
Prego or fat?
PLEASE say she's just FAT.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I dont know much about pregnant rats but she does not just look fat. But I could be wrong.


----------



## HeadBanger (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks pregnant to me. The best way to tell is to hold the rat up by the tail (off the ground) and if the sides bulge out the rat is pregnant.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

hold the rat up by the tail (off the ground)

I sincerly hope you are kidding with this statement. Be prepared for alot of flack from everyone.


----------



## Mouser (Oct 2, 2008)

You are being so lucky! Yes, you can now know for shore! She is pregnant and full of babies! Swollen nipples and belly in addition! Lots of fun time coming with little furry cute rat! Don't be sad time! Baby rats cute and joyful play!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That girl is full of babies...

And yeah flack away on Headbanger.... :roll:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Mouser said:


> You are being so lucky! Yes, you can now know for shore! She is pregnant and full of babies! Swollen nipples and belly in addition! Lots of fun time coming with little furry cute rat! Don't be sad time! Baby rats cute and joyful play!


& mouser because we don't these accidents & unintended pregnancies to be 
lucky



Looks as though you will be putting your sewing skills to good work making hammies for all the new arrivals


----------



## HeadBanger (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, come on! if rats weren't meant to be held by the tail they wouldn't have tails.

Anyway, it's only if you want to know early. That rat has swollen nipples so it's clearly pregnant.


----------



## Mouser (Oct 2, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> Mouser said:
> 
> 
> > You are being so lucky! Yes, you can now know for shore! She is pregnant and full of babies! Swollen nipples and belly in addition! Lots of fun time coming with little furry cute rat! Don't be sad time! Baby rats cute and joyful play!
> ...


I am not understanding. We like rats! Why is more rats bad times? In addition, if you have too many rats give them to a people who wanted them. My father takes as many rats as babies mine make. Not the mice so I don't try breeding them too many but even mice get taken if I give them free. My friend Fal just let his mice go when has to many and they come back to house and eat mother's rice! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

HeadBanger said:


> Oh, come on! if rats weren't meant to be held by the tail they wouldn't have tails.


Seriously? 8O :roll: 

If humans weren't meant to be picked up by the hair, they wouldn't have hair. :roll: 

Don't pick up a rat by the tail. Ever. You could seriously injure the rat, not to mention make it mean- a rat will defend itself if it's hurt, and it will bite.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## HeadBanger (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, no, I didn't say they should be picked up by their fur, I said their tails. Picking them up by the fur would just be cruel!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

HeadBanger said:


> Oh, no, I didn't say they should be picked up by their fur, I said their tails. Picking them up by the fur would just be cruel!


wow, obviously you have never heard of degloving and tail vertebrae dislocations? Horribly painful, rats can easily die from these, from having their tails caught or picked up by their tail. Rats use their tails for thermoregulation and balance _not_ for handles for humans who think animals and their body parts were just created for their purposes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mouser said:


> A1APassion said:
> 
> 
> > Mouser said:
> ...


There are so many homeless rats out there now, nowhere near enough GOOD homes. Perfectly healthy beautiful sweet tempered rats (adult and babies) are euthanized ALL the time, or let go in the woods to be free like your friend does (a death sentence to most rats), or offered up for someone's snake when the people are bored of them. Neglect and cruelty are rampant for our pet rodents.

Do I dare ask what your dad does with all your ratbabies?


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

HeadBanger said:


> Oh, no, I didn't say they should be picked up by their fur, I said their tails. Picking them up by the fur would just be cruel!


Well, yeah. As would be picking them up by the tail. That's the comparison I was making- it would be painful for a human to be lifted by the hair, just as it's dangerous to a rat to be picked up by the tail.

Maybe a better comparison would be picking a person up by an arm or leg. It doesn't sound bad, unless you've seen it done to a child, or ever had to hang on by one hand with all your weight.

Picking up a rat, especially an adult, by the tail is a bad idea, that's all I'm saying.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

HeadBanger said:


> Oh, no, I didn't say they should be picked up by their fur, I said their tails. Picking them up by the fur would just be cruel!


We don't pick up our rats by the tail here. It's cruel.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

come on gang... are you really going to play into this??

I figured you as being much brighter than this


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> come on gang... are you really going to play into this??
> 
> I figured you as being much brighter than this


It should be out there for other people to learn from (just in case they don't know) and sometimes it feels good to vent :evil:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

but you know as well as I do when you feed cock roaches flourish & they keep coming back


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep i know.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

wow.....Headbanger is very stupid....Not trying to be rude but come on seriously......

That was ridiculous. Well Any way...Im sorry you have to deal with babies and a pregnant momma... Good Luck!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> A1APassion said:
> 
> 
> > come on gang... are you really going to play into this??
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Well you've just confirmed my worst fear.

I wouldn't have a problem with these unplanned, accidental babies if she was full grown.
But this is not what I had in mind for Page. She's still so very small to me. 
I'm absolutely terrified that she is going to pass away when she goes into labor in the middle of the night. She just seems to small.

I am so angry with the Pet-store..!!!
Don't take me wrong, they're a nice place, and have nice people working for them, but their brain activity is non-existent. I called them yesterday and spoke with a manager, and explained that not ONLY did Page wind up pregnant WAY too young, but that after spending nearly $300 in Vet Visits, I lost BOTH of the babies I bought from them.
She assured me there are some changes coming, and promised that when I come next week, I am going to see a lot of changes. (We'll see)...

And can we drop the tail thing???

I would NEVER pick up a rat by the tail, ESPECIALLY a rat that "might" be pregnant. That's a LOT more weight to lift.
That's completely illogical.
Just because it's there, doesn't mean it should be used as a "handle".

I mean, my dogs have a tail too (well, one of them), but I'm surely not going to pick them up by it.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Seriously....

I am so sorry. Good luck with her and the babes! I hope that pet store does make some changes!!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

paulandashia said:


> Well you've just confirmed my worst fear.
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem with these unplanned, accidental babies if she was full grown.
> But this is not what I had in mind for Page. She's still so very small to me.
> ...





I'm a little confused...

you said you bought her from their breeder bin in the back as she was the last female they had in store & she was actually getting picked up by someone else as a feeder & you beat him there... 
ok, here is the link: 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=123301.html#123301

_He said he was going to the back to check in the rat-room, and when he came back, he said there was 1 small girl that was alive, and with the breeders, but was being held until 8:45pm for a guy who wanted to pick her up later on that day for his python..... (it was 8:10pm when I called)
_


then I recall a post where you said you found the two babies at a yard sale or something... that there were a bunch of babies in a tank marked as feeders/snake food...

yup, here is that link:

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=12781/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html

_Something is wrong with me!!! Shocked Shocked Shocked
Seriously...!!!

I went Garage-Sale-shopping to get a few things, like some fleece for the hammies and tubes, some toys for the Bratz, etc...

Lo-And-Behold, there is a large tank with about 30 feeder rats.
All are so very, very tiny, and they look like their eyes opened just a few days ago.... And all VERY, VERY, VERY THIN, and scared to death.

The guy was selling them for $1.50 a piece, as "snake food"_.



Listen, it really doesn't matter at the end of the day to me but it really breaks down the credibility of stories (& the author) when the story evolves as it go & they end up being completely different as they progress.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah I was confused about that too. She did post that she got the two passed babies from a yard sale...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I edited my post to make sure I wasn't confused about this.. I am human I make mistakes but I was correct this time


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

I got Page from the pet store. She Was the last BABY there.
Not the last RAT, just the last baby. They froze the rest.

The babies I got at a garage sale. Yes.

I HAD to lie to the pet-store owner that I got the babies from them, so she would DO SOMETHING.

I didn't lie here, but YES, I SURE AS HECK Lied to the Pet-store Owner..!!!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oooh thats what I thought you might have done. I would have done the same.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

First of all can people stop feeding the trolls! Soon enough the moderators will be back (ok, so I hope) and all this nonsense will stop. Until then just ignore them and their posts as if they don't exist!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

We havent even been talking about trolls...


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Um.... This might sound completely stupid, but.... What's a troll..?


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

A troll is like some one who comes on the forum just to cause trouble or create havoc. Just like a fairytail troll. haha


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

paulandashia said:


> I got Page from the pet store. She Was the last BABY there.
> Not the last RAT, just the last baby. They froze the rest.
> 
> The babies I got at a garage sale. Yes.
> ...





Amyshizzle said:


> Oooh thats what I thought you might have done. I would have done the same.


wait a minute

You BOTH find this to be acceptable behavior???

To lie to a shop keeper about medical bills that have absolutely NOTHING to do with their store or their practices or their stock? All because you bought a pregnant feeder rat that was kept in with the breeder rats? Somehow lying & extortion is acceptable? 

I'm sorry... but you both showed you have little to no integrity with being both accepting & capable of this manner of deceit. 

maybe their placing a rat that is not 250 grams or at least 4 to 6 months of age in with males is not the best practice but this really wasn't a consideration seeing that she might have been laying in the freezer if they had the freezer space. If you don't like the way they do business... you don't do business with them.... you don't commit fraud! Your words... _I wouldn't have a problem with these unplanned, accidental babies if she was full grown.
But this is not what I had in mind for Page. She's still so very small to me. _ Well until that day you took her home her destiny really was not that of being a pet. You intervened & changed her fate but by doing so you accepted that her history prior to that was somewhat less than favorable. 

However it is looked at it surely doesn't justify your attempt to extort sympathy or financial gain/compensation from these shop keepers just because you chose to make a very poor & impulsive decision about buying sickly rats at some kind of yard sale or to buy a rat that was kept with males. You knew the risk, you took the chance & now someone else has to be responsible for your selfish impulses? That is what I find completely distasteful. 

But again... it doesn't change the fact that your post was written in a deceptive manner right here & today & you would have surely left it as such if someone like myself had not noticed that you had posted quite different statements previously in other threads. You had ever intent on playing off the emotions here as well because the post is clearly written as such. 

your words again: _I am so angry with the Pet-store..!!!
Don't take me wrong, they're a nice place, and have nice people working for them, but their brain activity is non-existent. I called them yesterday and spoke with a manager, and explained that not ONLY did Page wind up pregnant WAY too young, but that after spending nearly $300 in Vet Visits, I lost BOTH of the babies I bought from them.
She assured me there are some changes coming, and promised that when I come next week, I am going to see a lot of changes. (We'll see)..._

So you like this... that you call up & berate a manager about your disgust & demand change... for what? You planning on making them give you a free cage & maybe food for life? Come on... accountability, ever hear about this concept?

Well, at least the true colors & natures have revealed themselves. 

You two ought to be best of friends until the point of time comes that one of you throws the other under a bus in order to make your story sound better around here.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

HeadBanger said:


> Oh, come on! if rats weren't meant to be held by the tail they wouldn't have tails.


That's possibly the dumbest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> paulandashia said:
> 
> 
> > I got Page from the pet store. She Was the last BABY there.
> ...


In order to change the way some things are done you may have to lie. I mean I NEVER and mean NEVER lie about any thing... Thats probably why I am always in trouble cause I tell the truth haha. . I get myself introuble. But I ve noticed ever since the Mods went on strike YOU have been wanting to gang up on any one who says something YOU dont like. She called the store wanting changes she did not want money,cages or food. She just wants a better well being for the animals. Alaska is a funny place when it comes to rats, (so I've heard). They most likely do not treat them the same as other animals. They freakin freeze them! I mean how cruel is that!
I think that if I got a pregnant rat from a petstore, (which I will never buy animals from petstores again), I would definately complain...Wouldnt you? 
You are a bully...


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

A1A WHAT the HECK is your problem.???
Ever since I joined here you have been ON MY AX.!
GET OFF.!!!!

And For Your Information..??!!??!!
I didn't ask ANYTHING from the Pet-Shop! Not a PENNY, Not a TREAT.!!!
NOTHING..!!!
They offered to "Take" the babies from me after Page has them to help me "get rid of them". (???)

Later, the clerk I normally deal with (and have since, befriended) TOLD me that they keep them together on purpose, in HOPES that they would get some babies back.

I wasn't PLAYING with any emotions. (WTF are you TALKING about.???)

I was simply trying to make a POINT to them that they should take better CARE of their animals, and the lady even AGREED with me..!!!

And just to clarify something, just because I didn't "buy" the babies from them, doesn't mean that the Bin of skinny "Feeder" rats that are in the Front of the store are not sick. Those are NOT the babies that are born / raised in the Breeder Bin in the back. 2 weeks before I got Page from there, I walked past the tank and saw 3 dead rats inside, along with a bunch of live ones.

And I am WRONG for TRYING to do SOMETHING to change they way these animals are treated.???

KISS MY TOE.!!!

Fate or NOT, the manager is PERFECTLY aware that the rats ARE purchased as Pets as WELL as feeders. She TOLD me the best ones are in the back. That is the reason why I KNEW where to go to GET Page in the FIRST place.!!!
If she KNOWS that SOME are going to end up as pets, WHY are they NOT separated.???

True Colors...???? WTF are you talking about.???
You don't know JACK about me!

I would cut off my ARM for a friend if they needed it.
SO DON'T you DARE judge me..!!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

How old are you? 5? I bet you say you're from Alaska just so people will think you're more interesting... I know that interests me! But I've already seen you blatantly lying, and don't buy your story that you lied to the pet store manager and not us at all, because you plainly said that you bought the sickly rats from the pet store, without specifying that this was merely what you'd said TO the pet store.

You're a terrible liar.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

You told her Ashia!!
I like how you said "I would cut off my arm for a friend if they needed it! So dont dare judge me!"
Cause she does not know either of us to be judging us! Some people are just mean...


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

omg why is every one ganging up on her? Maybe she was just typing fast and not thinking to include that? I know I have done that.
I know she is not 5 because she made videos and I heard her voice. She is clearly an adult. 

We need the mods back. This forum is going bizzerk!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

something tells me that we have another case of multiple personalities

I have not ganged up on anyone 

& mod strike or not... I have never been one to fear posting on any given subject when I felt the need to speak up

I just happen to have found this rather troubling that someone would fabric stories upon stories & change the story while in the telling & all done in very dramatic fashion that drew attention to herself. Well you got noticed... noticed you were lying to all the good people here. Then it reveals itself that maybe other members were ok with treachery & decent. Well at least we are all clear on that now. Where it goes from here falls upon your own shoulders. Keep track of your archives... they well keep you straight on your stories. 

& no Amy... you do not effect change with treachery. Deceit breeds deceit & no good ever came from discovering a lie. (well unless you kick the lying bastid to the curb) 

If you feel I have been on your ass... maybe you should stop sticking your ass out there for me to get out on. I kind of thought my pointing out the discrepancy might help to clarify the story... rather, I have people lash out at me for pointing out falsity.. & well, that pretty much confirms any suspicion that might have briefly entered my mind that much of what has been posted is complete BS. 

You have frauded yourself. Fact... but I'm a bad guy because I pointed it out. 

I may be brunt & to the point but I will never lie. You can go back over everything I have ever written here or anywhere else... I will NEVER lie. No need to. I am what I am & I do nothing in life that I would need to conceal over cover up from anyone.

If & when the mods come back... or you guys whine to ratman & they feel it fit to discipline my words that is between me & them. I can only hope they are fair & impartial & take everything into account... not just poor me poor me Julia is such a meanie. Paaleeese!

I have supported my statements with your own text written by your own hand. The problem you have is that someone caught you at a game you have not quite perfected yet. It takes exceptional intelligence to be a successful liar. You are getting some good practice at it now. If anything I guess you ought to thank me for pointing out the areas you need to improve upon.

Good day! 

I see no need to participate it fictitious threads trumped up by dramatic players.

Good luck with your pregnant rat. I truly hope that everything goes well for her & her little ones. They are however the reason we are here.... not for your human kudos.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

When is your rat due?


----------



## HeadBanger (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay, okay, I won't make jokes. Jokes = bad. I get it now  I guess you guys probably get your fair share of trolls. I have a theory as to why that is but you'd probably get offended if I shared.

The rat looks like it will give birth in a few days by that picture. I'm not going to bother reading all these posts but if no one has said it, start preparing for the babies. You want a single level cage with lots of food, fresh water and comfy bedding.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

And there goes the board........ seriously if we are all mature enough to take care of our animals is is possible that we can treat each other nicely for a little while while the mods are gone? 


BTW: When the mods do get back they are going to see every post and everyone's behaviors so I wouldn't be surprised if people who are deciding to insult people get a nice warning or banned when they get back per the post they put on the forum! 

MY ADVICE...... GROW UP AND BE NICE! Whatever you put out in the world you get back 10 fold..... if your mean to others don't be surprised when karma comes back to bite ya in the you know where!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok guys we have made our points. 

The whole truth wasnt told. 

But lets get back to the matter at hand.

A possible pregnant rat.

Lets not waste time and energy on liars and simply help her out as much as possible in caring for the mom and her posible new litter. ok ?


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to know for sure if she's preggo???*

U're right....

I spent the past 20 years, LYING to myself that I live in Alaska. Suuuure. Yeah that WOULD make me more interesting. Pretend that I'm Living in Alaska. Yep. That was my goal, my DREAM, to make myself interesting by pretending to live in a state that I'm STUCK in and hate 1/2 the time.

Here is a link to my son's website: www.kylandanthony.aboutmybaby.com
And my daughters: www.skylahgrace.aboutmybaby.com

I made those up and now we all live in a fantasy world where we ALL LIVE IN ALASKA! Just to be COOL. And the Snow in the photos? Yep, all fake! I scraped it out of my freezer! Disregard the Mountains in the back, eagles, and yeah, the "Sleeping Lady" mountain in the background on THIS photo where hubby was sledding with the kids?
http://kylandanthony.aboutmybaby.com/photo/3616609

Yep, U got it! FAKE! I photoshopped it in YEARS ago!
Oh, and the kids, and the Husband? They're all fake too.!!!

My Rats are NOT real either. They're stuffed animals with little wires inside so I can move them in different positions.

Furthermore, rats of Any and every color ARE legal in Alaska, the part that Only PEW (Albino) rats are Legal is ALSO Made up! Why..? Oh, you know, to make it even MORE interesting.!!! (SO I guess THIS website is fake too eh?)
http://www.stoprats.org/laws.htm

And this one..?
http://www.wildlifenews.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=wildlife_news.view_article&articles_id=145

Yep, I made them up all by myself, and the Goverment is in on it with me!

Frankly. I really dont care if you believe me or not.
This is getting ridiculous.
I was really enjoying being a part of this community, well. Not anymore.

I lied to a pet-shop owner. SUE ME.

Now, as a result of my "little lie", the rats have larger cages, are OFF of the seed diets, and are separated males / females at 4 weeks of age. I feel bad for lying, but you know what? To see the results I saw when I went in there last week? I would do it again!
I just wish I could do more for the "Feeder" bin. 



*** *** ***
And in case anyone cares. Page had her babies. 11 in all. 7 Boys, and 4 Girls.
They're going to be 3 weeks old on Satruday, and are doing marvelous.
They started to try solid foods a few days ago, and are starting to get around the cage very well.

Out of the 11, 6 are PEW, but we have 5 babies with just a touch of color. Someone told me that they are going to turn Himi/Siamese. I'm keeping one of the boys.
ALL the rest of the babies found homes, and are going to be leaving in Early / Mid November.
And in case anyone would like to see them. Here is a link to their photos. http://s383.photobucket.com/albums/oo275/pagesfirstlitter/

Oh wait. Those are fake too!

And no, there is No Multiple personalities here. I Am who I am. Always have been who I am. Always will be. If you don't like it, sorry.


Either way.
I'm not going to come back here again. I don't feel welcome here anymore.
This has been, by far, the most *hostile* forum I have ever been a member of.

If you didn't like me "fibbing" to the Pet-Store owner, all you had to do is say so. There was NO reason to attack me personally in that fashion....



Now, feel free to post all you want, and bad-mouth me all you want. I won't return here again. So I guess U "won".

Have a good one.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to know for sure if she's preggo???*

Who even said you don't live in Alaska? Who said that? You're taking this WAY outta context, girl. :


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to know for sure if she's preggo???*



KayRatz said:


> How old are you? 5? *I bet you say you're from Alaska just so people will think you're more interesting*... I know that interests me! But I've already seen you blatantly lying, and don't buy your story that you lied to the pet store manager and not us at all, because you plainly said that you bought the sickly rats from the pet store, without specifying that this was merely what you'd said TO the pet store.
> 
> You're a terrible liar.


You did KayRatz.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to know for sure if she's preggo???*

Wow. What the **** just happened here? *head spins*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to know for sure if she's preggo???*



mayatweak said:


> Wow. What the **** just happened here? *head spins*


the Mods were gone so the mice were biting each other. :


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to know for sure if she's preggo???*

Oh, the drama! 

Headbanger, it's completely and utterly stupid to think that the reason rats have tails is to pick them up from them! Rats have tails to release heat from, and to help them balance; their tails, by no means are they to be grabbed by human hands.

Of all of the rats we've had here, I've never and will never pick up a rat by its tail. It can cause a rat horrific pain.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to know for sure if she's preggo???*

HELLO!!!! 

we have a preg. rat on our hands here!!

We have to teach her how to care for them!


----------

